# New to salt water life. Set up and key misperceptions



## Innocent159 (Jul 16, 2015)

Hey. I got a new empty tank today. Don't know the exact dimensions but is surely more than 100liters (bigger than current freshwater aquarium). I have no experience with salt water and would like to know what are some key points i need to know before trying it?
I am open to try it but want to know how does the water changes work and salt levels? Tank is big and water changes won't be easy.
Anyone that has information of personal experience are welcome. Also looking at a whole reef ecosystem


----------



## Innocent159 (Jul 16, 2015)

Both new tanks i have are +230 liters


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

In addition to a quality marine salt for mixing the water you will also need a means to test it via refractometer or Hydrometer. Live rock is my preferred method of scaping the tank but dry base rock can be used as well with patience and proper bacterial & micro fauna inoculations.

I have included this link as a person recently asked a question about monthly costs on a similar sized aquarium and I feel it might put a couple things in perspective.

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...ms/what-estimated-cost-per-month-55-a-639017/


----------



## Innocent159 (Jul 16, 2015)

Thank you but i have decided to go with 2 230L next to each other and have one big discus tank


----------

